# AHBs biggest tight arse



## GrumpyPaul (17/4/14)

It is clear that we brewers are a frugal bunch and like to find new and clever ways of doing things in order to save a dollar or two. We all love the cleverness and inspiration of the Ghetto gear threads.

So tell us your stories of the lengths you have gone to in the the quest for saving that extra little bit.

*Are you AHBs biggest tight arse?*

Am I............?

In order to save on postage I place my orders with G&G online and pick up in the store in my lunch break the next day

Sounds fine.....but I dont work near Yarraville I work in the Melbourne CBD.

This involves sneaking out early from work or taking a long lunch. Carefully synchronised useage of public transport to catch a train from the CBD to Footsrcay, jump on the 409 bus and then a short walk to G&G.

In order to get back to work in about 90 minutes (told you it was a long lunch) everything has to align perfectly. There is about 9 minutes between the bus that drops me off near G&G and the one that returns back - if I miss it I have to waith 25mins for the next one.

So this week I figured I might as well make the most of it an ordergrain for 2 batches. What was I thinking carrying 10kg of grain on public transport?

All this to save how much on delviery? less than $20 I am sure.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/4/14)

Yes. I'm still using 2 x 19L big w pots on the stove, bulk grain (some of it free because I know a dude at JW maltings).

Buy hops on special in bulk amounts and freeze. Yeast is the same.

The only thing I don't save on is yeast after fermenting. I'm pretty chronic for not harvesting dry yeast.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/4/14)

I'm not a tight arse at all, it's all about convenience. Unless I'm saving more money that what it would cost to pay me to take the time picking something up, then bugger it, my time is mine to waste! And good luck pulling that public transport stunt in Brisbane, it would take you 3 hours and cost $15.


----------



## OzPaleAle (17/4/14)

I'm a sucker for needing one thing, finding it at the cheapest place, seeing the postage amount and figuring I should buy a few other bits(yeast etc) to spread the freight cost checking out and thinking 'shit I did it again, that pack of US05 I needed just cost me $50...' probably should have just got it for a higher price locally.
Same with hops and HDA, need one variety, go for the larger pack and then figure I better grab a few extra varieties to spread the postage cost......
Not sure if its a tight ass situation or just false economy\stupidity scenario.


----------



## Droopy Brew (17/4/14)

The bloke that pinches Maccas sugar sachets as mentioned in a carbonation thread a couple of weeks ago- he will take some beating.

I would look it up but I pay my download by the kB.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/4/14)

After Liam's comment, I will say that (especially in Tassie) I don't brew to be frugal, so much as I cannot get hold of beers here (without an hour's drive) that I could on the Mainland that fit my taste, and if I do, sometimes I'm disappointed in those beers. I brew mainly because I like my beer better than mainstream beer.


----------



## Bribie G (17/4/14)

I'm AHB's biggest spendthrift.


----------



## JDW81 (17/4/14)

Buy well, buy once…..


----------



## geneabovill (17/4/14)

I like the whole false economy of home brew.. Like I told SWMBO when I wanted to get AG gear: "Darl, I probably pay $5k a year for beer, and $1k a year on brewing. I reckon it'd be cheaper to spend some cash up front and buy stuff to make better beer."

So far I'd say I'm $15k in the hole, with two ferm fridges, a serving fridge, taps, fermenters, a dedicated brewing shed, small bar freezer for hops, etcetera, electricity to run everything, plus assorted brewing paraphernalia.. 

The beauty is that that false economy is contagious: SWMBO sometimes says, "Well it's a hobby, and an art form. And you're not down the pub pissing yer whole pay up against a wall." (I near fell off me chair when she said that.)

Anyways, I made my own mash paddle, sourced a 45L pot from a dump shop, and ghetto gear abounds my brew shed. So maybe I'm a culprit too.


----------



## 431neb (17/4/14)

I've met a bloke who brews (beer) with bread yeast. But he's not a member - yet. He should be easy to spot when he does join, and Boy! Is he gonna have some questions...


Edit grammar( retard)


----------



## mckenry (17/4/14)

This is not a brewer and apologies if this takes the thread off topic, but you guys have to hear about my work colleague.
He's a tight bastard. 

The best was just this Monday. He came in to work with a plastic bag all clinking.
Whats that mate?
"Doooooode, its my washing up man. Why would I use my dishwashing liquid at home when I can bring them in here and put them in the dishwasher for FREEEEE?"


----------



## dent (17/4/14)

I once recycled whirlpool hops from a czech pils to re-use as second-hand bittering hops in a stout for the next brew that afternoon.


----------



## spog (17/4/14)

A 99 cent bucket with holes cut in it used as a fermenter dryer,

.


----------



## real_beer (17/4/14)

I've been using the same condom since 1975!!!!


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> All this to save how much on delviery? less than $20 I am sure.


I think it's about 10 bucks for 20 kg from AU post to metro melbourne. Used to be less than 8.


----------



## real_beer (17/4/14)

Sorry! I meant too say "I've been waiting to use the same condom since 1975!!"


----------



## hoppy2B (17/4/14)

dent said:


> I once recycled whirlpool hops from a czech pils to re-use as second-hand bittering hops in a stout for the next brew that afternoon.


That's just a common sense practice for commercial breweries. Less common for home brewers to do it because we tend not to brew the same thing again and again and it would need some trial and error to get it right. Technically though I suspect flame out hops could be used in the same way as their original alpha acid compatriots when reused for bittering.


----------



## jyo (17/4/14)

431neb said:


> I've met a bloke who brews (beer) with bread yeast.


Dent has been a member on here for years.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (17/4/14)

All my ten min and 5 min hops get saved (hop sock). 
Around 10-12 brews so far all frozen waiting for a monster hop addition. 
Yes the dark beers as well. 
I will need my biab bag to use them when the time comes.


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

I sometimes drink Bavaria cans while brewing.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

spog said:


> A 99 cent bucket with holes cut in it used as a fermenter dryer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the fuk is that Spog???


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Im a tight arse on living things, but not hobbies, cars and farm stuff.

I'll buy the shittiest cheapest non tasting crap to eat, but i'll buy an expensive solar panel to run my electric fence to keep cattle in. Or i'll up the misso for buying our nephew a present he will never play with or remember, but i'l pay a storage fee on all my 1937 Chev parts.

Suppose u could call me selfish more than a tightarse, although this little bogan fuker I worked with in PNG used to up me all all the time and yell 'Your that tight your saving up to be jewish, Shaun u prick'


----------



## spog (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> What in the fuk is that Spog???


That's a bucket with aeration holes cut in it ,the fermenter is put in it upside down to drain,the holes allow ventilation but the bottom of the bucket collects the drain off.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

I dont understand why though. Am I missing something, or are u being way to technical...

This may have something to do with the amount of beers i have drank and the wild phsy trance I am now listening to, but..???


----------



## Greg.L (17/4/14)

I make cider from apple trees I grew from seeds I collected myself. Doesn't come much cheaper than that. I even make the potting mix from sand on my place.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/4/14)

I cannot compete with my inlaws.

- Will flick on the hot water switch 15 mins before a shower. Off when they're done.
- Turn off the microwave at the power switch to save money by not displaying the clock.
- Bought my wife a fan for Christmas when she was 12 - to keep her cool at night.
- Hotplates have died on their oven - used the grill element for heating saucepans.
- Store their clothes pegs inside so they don't get damaged by the weather.

This needs its own categoy:
- Wash CHUX washcloths in the washing machine to save money. The blue ones. They bought a pack 2 years ago, still on it.

Beat that, bitches.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Greg.L said:


> I make cider from apple trees I grew from seeds I collected myself. Doesn't come much cheaper than that. I even make the potting mix from sand on my place.


Yeh but how many man hours and years did it take to grow the tree's???


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/14)

We had a bloke at work who would scrape up the crumbs from the brake lathe to sell for scrap. And he kept all the offcuts from wiper inserts too.


----------



## TheWiggman (17/4/14)

What the hell could you do with wiper insert cutoffs?


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Sell them for 14cents.

We have a boss here, a boss I might add, who is to tight to plug his own kettle in at home for his thermos, he waits in the morning in the cold untill the storeman shows up well after us to open the door in the smoko room and then he fills it up, then drinks his tea. fuk it annoys me.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

TheWiggman said:


> This needs its own categoy:
> - Wash CHUX washcloths in the washing machine to save money. The blue ones. They bought a pack 2 years ago, still on it.
> 
> Beat that, bitches.


OK, that is truly fuked up.

U can buy 20m rolls for a coupla dollars. 

I thought my outlaws were bad, jesus, u win this round.


----------



## Camo6 (17/4/14)

TheWiggman said:


> What the hell could you do with wiper insert cutoffs?


Took it all home for his scrap metal collection. You could drop a wheel weight and never hear it bounce.


----------



## spog (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> I dont understand why though. Am I missing something, or are u being way to technical...
> 
> This may have something to do with the amount of beers i have drank and the wild phsy trance I am now listening to, but..???


Had a few beers myself so I don't know what your on about,  .


----------



## OzPaleAle (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> wild phsy trance I am now listening to, but..???


Bit of the ol dugga dugga ey


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> Bit of the ol dugga dugga ey


----------



## Greg.L (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Yeh but how many man hours and years did it take to grow the tree's???


Funnily enough the trees grow themselves, just took me a few minutes to plant each tree, 10 years drinking beer waiting for them to grow.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (17/4/14)

I re-use dried yeast for multiple generations, well it does become liquid yeast after the first brew right?


----------



## OzPaleAle (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


>


Smashin some Dirty Saffi myself. Darkety dark dark


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Greg.L said:


> Funnily enough the trees grow themselves, just took me a few minutes to plant each tree, 10 years drinking beer waiting for them to grow.


Damn, u must be in a good area


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

OzPaleAle said:


> Smashin some Dirty Saffi myself. Darkety dark dark


BOOM!!!


----------



## Linford (17/4/14)

I don't give a fat rats ass. I get what I want, when I want and how I want. Make a great beer and still get it maximum half price for what I'd pay for a 30 block of VB!


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Linford said:


> Make a great beer and still get it maximum half price for what I'd pay for a 30 block of VB!


Well thats a lie...
U realise 30 packs of VB go for under $40 quite reg these days at Dans....


----------



## lukiferj (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Well thats a lie...
> U realise 30 packs of VB go for under $40 quite reg these days at Dans....


 What's the lie here? Most of my beers cost between $10 and $20 depending on abv and hops.


----------



## Linford (17/4/14)

I reckon I run about 17 bucks a brew. Although I am due for a gas refill. Without a lie...


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Well thats a lie...
> U realise 30 packs of VB go for under $40 quite reg these days at Dans....


30 x 375mL = 11.25 L

You make many brews around 4-5%abv that cost ~$40 for 10-15 L?


----------



## Florian (17/4/14)

half that


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/4/14)

$17? 

I've spent more than that on yeast for most of my brews haha.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> $17?
> 
> I've spent more than that on yeast for most of my brews haha.


My point exactly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (17/4/14)

Your point is that the cheapest beer costs at least twice as much as home brew. Good point.


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

Where are you guys buying $17 yeast from?

Don't get me wrong - I drink cheap commercial beer and I don't scrape and save every penny when it comes to brewing (rarely reharvest yeast for example) but if you take equipment used for brewing and fermenting as a basic cost already accounted for and don't expect to pay yourself for time (it's a hobby - why would you?), then it's hard to find many commercial brews that are much cheaper. Consider the average 'single' batch is 2 x 30 VB can slabs worth in volume so $70-80.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Your point is that the cheapest beer costs at least twice as much as home brew. Good point.


Shutup Liam, Just Shutup :unsure:


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

Yeh, I was taking in consideration the cost of everthing involved.

But im one who thinks catching fish is a cheap feed, but if u take into consideration the cost of lures, bait, fuel for boat, rods, fuel in car to get there, beer to drink once there, fishing license, and damages to fishing gear. 'Yeh man, fukin cheap feed ey!'

im a pro hobbies and outdoor man Liam, I don't wish to get u confused.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/4/14)

Most of my brews have been double batches north of 1.050. I wasn't trying to make a direct price comparison, just surprised at $17 a brew. Even if I was doing single batches, I would still be double that.


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

If you look at yeast farming, slanting or splitting, there's a massive cost reduction. Buy hops in bulk, grain in bulk then 17 a brew doesn't seem ridiculous.

Also KK is that or less.


----------



## shaunous (17/4/14)

I go to Dans nearly every Thursday with my boss. We buy Mega's to drink over the weekend. Yeh, I love good beers, But I aint hunting/fishing/sculling good beers every weekend.

Again, I know yáll sick about me making the reference to city v country, but it has to be said, we don't sit around council parks, or friends of friends unit blocks drinking good beers. We are holding rods out the back of boats 10 miles out at sea, or hanging onto rifles standing on the back of a landcruiser ute, or sitting in a canoe in a river thowing lures, or back flipping off waterfalls into deep river beds. All normal activities around here, none of which have the time for a Feral Hop Hog, or Belgium Blonde.

Don't get me wrong, my trip to Melbourne 3 weekends ago drinking good craft beers was awesome, but time and place must be heard.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (17/4/14)

It's in the to do list, but I'm still trying to master the basics haha. Plus my time is limited working FIFO and buying new yeast each time is easy. 

To get back on topic. I have an uncle who is the nicest guy, but he's a tight bastard. He'll save a dollar wherever he can. I remember about ten years ago when the Dockers were a "certainty" to make the finals he put a $20 bet on them to make the final 8 at $1.05. True to form they choked and he lost. I'm pretty sure he still has nightmares about it.


----------



## manticle (17/4/14)

shaunous said:


> I go to Dans nearly every Thursday with my boss. We buy Mega's to drink over the weekend. Yeh, I love good beers, But I aint hunting/fishing/sculling good beers every weekend.
> 
> Again, I know yáll sick about me making the reference to city v country, but it has to be said, we don't sit around council parks, or friends of friends unit blocks drinking good beers. We are holding rods out the back of boats 10 miles out at sea, or hanging onto rifles standing on the back of a landcruiser ute, or sitting in a canoe in a river thowing lures, or back flipping off waterfalls into deep river beds. All normal activities around here, none of which have the time for a Feral Hop Hog, or Belgium Blonde.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, my trip to Melbourne 3 weekends ago drinking good craft beers was awesome, but time and place must be heard.


Not sure what that means. I live in the inner city and work in an art gallery but I don't earn enough each week to drink more than a couple of examples of fancy beer so I learn about the characters enough to make it myself. When I buy commercial beer to take away, it's often 500mL bavaria cans for 10.99 per 4 pack or $12 jugs at the pub after a futsal match.

Possibly sick of the country/city crap because it's based on bollocks. If I came to your farm I'd happily shoot and eat roo, cut chicken's heads off to make soup , fish and drink whatever beer was on offer. I can also drive a forklift, build stuff from wood and mow the lawn while still knowing what consomme is. And I drink lattes.

Shelve the city vs country bollocks mate. It means nothing.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (18/4/14)

A storeman once brought in his old jocks and socks for us to use as rags :blink:


----------



## shaunous (18/4/14)

manticle said:


> Not sure what that means. I live in the inner city and work in an art gallery but I don't earn enough each week to drink more than a couple of examples of fancy beer so I learn about the characters enough to make it myself. When I buy commercial beer to take away, it's often 500mL bavaria cans for 10.99 per 4 pack or $12 jugs at the pub after a futsal match.
> 
> Possibly sick of the country/city crap because it's based on bollocks. If I came to your farm I'd happily shoot and eat roo, cut chicken's heads off to make soup , fish and drink whatever beer was on offer. I can also drive a forklift, build stuff from wood and mow the lawn while still knowing what consomme is. And I drink lattes.
> 
> Shelve the city vs country bollocks mate. It means nothing.


 B)


----------



## Florian (18/4/14)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> A storeman once brought in his old jocks and socks for us to use as rags :blink:


That's not being a tight arse, it's some sort of domination fetish.


----------



## goomboogo (18/4/14)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> A storeman once brought in his old jocks and socks for us to use as rags :blink:


Did he wash them first?


----------



## shaunous (18/4/14)

That was part of my daily ritual in PNG, going through the rag bags and dressing the locals up in whatever was in there. Seeing tribal men in ladies flanny pj's is pretty funny.


----------



## jyo (18/4/14)

Just realised I am still using one of my original fermenters from about 10 years ago.


----------



## MaltyHops (18/4/14)

Florian said:


> > A storeman once brought in his old jocks and socks for us to use as rags :blink:
> 
> 
> That's not being a tight arse, it's some sort of domination fetish.


... or a bit of "I peed in your coffee mug




" kind of thing.


----------



## pk.sax (18/4/14)

I usually look in the jock box when the last rag in the car has to be thrown out. Healthy circulation


----------



## DU99 (18/4/14)

Use old t-shirts as fermenter cover in the fermenter fridge(globe as heat source)


----------



## bradsbrew (18/4/14)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/23514-re-using-caps/

Was quite funny reading that again.


----------



## real_beer (18/4/14)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> A storeman once brought in his old jocks and socks for us to use as rags :blink:


I drive my missus around the bend because I won't let her throw out my old jocks. Too me they're like old friends who've cradled & looked after me all their life, I just can't toss them aside in the dawn of their existence, so I wear them proudly until they usually vaporise into dust or disappear in the wash , obviously elastics also play a huge role in their lifespan cycle so this factors heavily in their original purchase procedure. I have a full draw or two of new or nearly new undies you understand, but the old favourites always win selection unless of course I'm doing something strenuous like mowing the lawn & I don't want to stress them with too much wear & tear such as sweating & excessive rubbing from air-born dust penetration. They're just so comfortable & no one ever sees them except the doctor which is at this point I have to submit to the missus's demand's & wear new ones or she'll shred all my old one's when I'm not around :angry2:. I won't mention my socks in case people get the wrong idea other than that the story runs along the same lines.

I had several jobs as a storeman when I was younger so maybe all this is an industry response to coping with low income earning's :lol:. My younger brother was a real little grot when he was a kid growing up in Brisbane. He always wore them rubber style gym boots with the round rubber circle over the ankle bone. They couldn't breathe & he was a carpet layer who sweated up a storm, you could almost tip the puddles of sweat out of them when he took them off puh!! The little bugger would take them off after work throw his socks next to them & then next day spend five minutes bending & stretching the stinky socks which had hardened into the shape they'd landed on the floor in, so he could wear them again that day!!!!!!


----------



## Bastow (18/4/14)

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaltyHops (18/4/14)

A bit tight with words are we? :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

TheWiggman said:


> I cannot compete with my inlaws.
> 
> - Will flick on the hot water switch 15 mins before a shower. Off when they're done.
> - Turn off the microwave at the power switch to save money by not displaying the clock.
> ...


Actually WRT daily living as opposed to brewing I:

Haven't used my crappy ceramic top stove for 18 months, I do all my cooking either in dedicated devices such as rice cooker or steamer, but mostly on one of these that kicks arse, especially with a wok:




Have ducted reverse cycle air (in my renter) and after an appalling electricity bill last year I've now got one of these for the Winter that runs off a swap bottle and does a far cheaper and better job. $299 on special at Deals Direct if interested.




I also switch everything off standby every night. I turn on the HWS for half a day twice a week and that does for three days of washing up / showers.

Even though I live in a villa unit I grow all my own chillies, chokos, okra, eggplant and kale in planters. I was growing other green stuff for a buddy but chickened out and gave the pots back to her. h34r:


----------



## Proffs (18/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> Haven't used my crappy ceramic top stove for 18 months, I do all my cooking either in dedicated devices such as rice cooker or steamer, but mostly on one of these that kicks arse, especially with a wok:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do the same thing here, Bribie. I havnt used the stovetop in years.


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

I've lost track of the number of people who have spotted the campmaster stove, looked pityingly upon it then after bacon and eggs and tomatoes in five minutes, they go to Big W or Bunnings and grab one for themselves. :lol:

edit: I first came across camping stoves at curry classes I attended and thought "this is neat" so bought one for the sheer gas power of the thing when doing restaurant style curries. Never looked back.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/4/14)

jyo said:


> Just realised I am still using one of my original fermenters from about 10 years ago.


I'm using one that my dad bought when I was about 7. I'm 29 now. It's in better condition than the 'copper tun' branded one I bought 2 years ago.


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

You look terrible for a 29 year old.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/4/14)

mwah ^_^


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (18/4/14)

After reading some of this I wonder why I use my own toilet paper and shower water when there is a perfectly good public toilet/shower just 200m away in the park ?
I some times see old undies down there too, is that being to frugal ?
@ bribie, in India they use the gas off of shite to cook food, mate look at the savings !
Nev


----------



## Greg.L (18/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Damn, u must be in a good area


You're right, I do have good soil. One secret of making a success of farming is choosing the right property, there are plenty of crap properties around so you have to be choosy and get some good soil and water. I do admit to a few bucks spent on fertiliser, but otherwise I let the trees do their own thing (no pruning necessary).

Growing your own food (and booze) is a great way to save money, like with homebrew the product is cheaper and better than what you buy in the shops.


----------



## lukiferj (18/4/14)

Its weird to see so many tight arses talking about underwear. Such an unnecessary item of clothing.


----------



## davewalk (18/4/14)

I use both sides of the toilet paper.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/14)

There was someone on here a few years ago that recycled his twist-top lids...

Those camp stoves are awsome. Thats what the TV chefs use when cooking outside.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/14)

davewalk said:


> I use both sides of the toilet paper.


Just take it outside and beat the shit out of it and re-use it


----------



## davewalk (18/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just take it outside and beat the shit out of it and re-use it


Nah, I'm too tight to waste energy going outside. I just clean the toilet paper on the wife's bathroom towel and re use it.


----------



## pk.sax (18/4/14)

One of those camping stoves have me some (a lot) of burnt hair on the last brew day because the ******* clip that engages the cartridge ******* didn't do a good job.

Anyway. Burnt leg, arm and head hair later I'm back to using the really compact fold away stove heads that simply screw on top of the heavier round style gas bottles.

PS: Bribie, they sell double burner stoves that'd run off a normal LPG bottle but I suppose a man your age doesn't eat enough to justify the expense...


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> After reading some of this I wonder why I use my own toilet paper and shower water when there is a perfectly good public toilet/shower just 200m away in the park ?
> I some times see old undies down there too, is that being to frugal ?
> @ bribie, in India they use the gas off of shite to cook food, mate look at the savings !
> Nev


About 10 years ago we lived in a 3 bed ensuite across the road from a park. SWMBO took up the main "bedroom" as a studio and my son set up his computer desk in a fairly big square foyer area that was the size of a small room but happened to be in front of the main toilet and bathroom. I'm a very private toilet person and there was nearly always somebody sitting just near both toilet doors. So for 2 years I would actually use the park facilities across the road, magazine under my arm etc. and a spare bog roll in case of depletion of council supplies B)


----------



## shaunous (18/4/14)

lukiferj said:


> Its weird to see so many tight arses talking about underwear. Such an unnecessary item of clothing.


U said it. I haven't worn underpants since year 7-8, I wore boxers until year 10 and have been free balling ever since. Left year 12 in 2002.

Who the Fuk wears underwear anymore???

What a waste of comfort and money they are.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/4/14)

shaunous said:


> U said it. I haven't worn underpants since year 7-8, I wore boxers until year 10 and have been free balling ever since. Left year 12 in 2002.
> 
> Who the Fuk wears underwear anymore???
> 
> What a waste of comfort and money they are.


hey look, we have something in common! Other than rugby games I haven't work dacks since I was about 10. So unnecessary.


----------



## browndog (18/4/14)

And what's gonna happen if you get hit by a bus then?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (18/4/14)

Splat?


----------



## Lodan (19/4/14)

Still using dad's old fermenter from April 1984

Also posted [topic='79580']here[/topic]


----------



## Yob (19/4/14)

Bloke I work with put in a claim for bog roll... He couldn't fathom why It was rejected...


----------



## jyo (19/4/14)

What a shithouse request.


----------



## Cocko (19/4/14)

I have a condom in my wallet that is about 10 years old....



I have only used it about 5 times.


----------



## Jerry (19/4/14)

Lean 10 years.......


----------



## Spiesy (19/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> hey look, we have something in common! Other than rugby games I haven't work dacks since I was about 10. So unnecessary.


That's pretty disgusting. 

How many wears do you get out of a pair of jeans before washing?


----------



## Spiesy (19/4/14)

Jerry said:


> Lean 10 years.......


He's more of a 'pull out and feed the chickens' type of a guy these days, from what he tells me. 

Kind of odd that he has chickens in his bedroom though.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/4/14)

Spiesy said:


> That's pretty disgusting.
> 
> How many wears do you get out of a pair of jeans before washing?


 about a week


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> about a week


I'm a diesel mechanic, so I don't wear the same pants twice. Weekends I will when working around the farm, depending on how thick the layer of oil, grease, blood and cow shit is on them.

I remember my mum telling me if I didn't wear underpants I'd get a disease and the doctor would chop my penis off. She bought me undies for every Xmas until only a few years ago. What a woman.


----------



## Spiesy (19/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> about a week


wow.

So, essentially, you wear the same pair of jocks for a week… :unsure:


----------



## Bridges (19/4/14)

Spiesy said:


> wow.
> 
> So, essentially, you wear the same pair of jocks for a week… :unsure:


But what if he washes them in starsan?


----------



## MaltyHops (19/4/14)

Bridges said:


> > wow.
> >
> > So, essentially, you wear the same pair of jocks for a week… :unsure:
> 
> ...


Starsan is not a cleaner.


----------



## Bridges (19/4/14)

Not to get the stains out I'm sure they are a badge of honour. Just to sanitize!


----------



## wynnum1 (19/4/14)

Washing with Starsan is that a no rinse .


----------



## Bridges (19/4/14)

Back on topic. May be me... Just helped Yob clear out a few of his 110 gram packs of hops. Bargain city at HDA.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/14)

practicalfool said:


> One of those camping stoves have me some (a lot) of burnt hair on the last brew day because the ******* clip that engages the cartridge ******* didn't do a good job.
> 
> Anyway. Burnt leg, arm and head hair later I'm back to using the really compact fold away stove heads that simply screw on top of the heavier round style gas bottles.
> 
> PS: Bribie, they sell double burner stoves that'd run off a normal LPG bottle but I suppose a man your age doesn't eat enough to justify the expense...


I still eat for a 30 year old, that can be a problem 

I've looked at the BCF four-burners that run off a swap bottle, and may yet get one, as they are half as expensive to run as the campers. *B*but it's a bit like home brewing, you have to weigh up the capital cost of an item with the savings over the lifetime of the device and in this case it would probably take a couple of years to pay its way.

*hey I've just accidentally discovered that if I hit Ctrl-b I get bold :blink: *


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/4/14)

Spiesy said:


> wow.
> 
> So, essentially, you wear the same pair of jocks for a week… :unsure:


 I scratch my date through the denim too.


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/14)




----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (19/4/14)

lukiferj said:


> Its weird to see so many tight arses talking about underwear. Such an unnecessary item of clothing.


You obviously dont have sand flies up you way.
Nothing worse than a few bites in the soft spots.
Nev


----------



## real_beer (19/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> hey look, we have something in common! Other than rugby games I haven't work dacks since I was about 10. So unnecessary.


Luckily for you John Hopoate never switched codes :blink:

edit: Can't add a quick pic now I'm just a lowly free member again.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (19/4/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I scratch my date through the denim too.


One day... You will shart.

And it will be somewhere inconvenient.

It has been foretold.


----------



## whitegoose (19/4/14)

I'm not even the slightest bit tightarse. Like someone else said earlier in the thread, I value my time, and if the time cost of doing/making something myself outweighs the cost of buysing something or someone to do it for me... I go for the latter. Plus I'd rather let professionals do their job well, while I go do something else, like drink beer or watch footy!

The OP - seriously I would rather pay $50 postage then go on a train ride and a bus ride in the middle of the work day to pick up grain! :lol:

edit: just to clarify I don't mean "I value my time" to be snobby and imply that other's don't... I mean it as in I put an hourly rate against my time - if I reckon something will take me 2 hours to do - thats $70 value! If I could buy it for less than $70 then I'll buy it.


----------



## QldKev (19/4/14)

davewalk said:


> I use both sides of the toilet paper.


Try recycling toilet paper, all you need to do is beat the shit out of it


----------



## Linford (19/4/14)

Linford said:


> I don't give a fat rats ass. I get what I want, when I want and how I want. Make a great beer and still get it maximum half price for what I'd pay for a 30 block of VB!


Stand corrected. And cop it. Just picked up ingredients for a pale and cost me $35. So single batch, 21 litres, almost the same as 2 blocks of VB for the same price as one. Was thinkin bout 17 bucks a slab.

And as much it's a shload better, I still love smashin 300 golds out of the Engel when I'm barra fishin, or piggin, or crabbin, or dirt bikin or...


----------



## Not For Horses (19/4/14)

whitegoose said:


> I'm not even the slightest bit tightarse. Like someone else said earlier in the thread, I value my time, and if the time cost of doing/making something myself outweighs the cost of buysing something or someone to do it for me... I go for the latter. Plus I'd rather let professionals do their job well, while I go do something else, like drink beer or watch footy!
> 
> The OP - seriously I would rather pay $50 postage then go on a train ride and a bus ride in the middle of the work day to pick up grain! :lol:
> 
> edit: just to clarify I don't mean "I value my time" to be snobby and imply that other's don't... I mean it as in I put an hourly rate against my time - if I reckon something will take me 2 hours to do - thats $70 value! If I could buy it for less than $70 then I'll buy it.


I take it you don't make beer then?


----------



## bradsbrew (19/4/14)

whitegoose said:


> I'm not even the slightest bit tightarse. Like someone else said earlier in the thread, I value my time, and if the time cost of doing/making something myself outweighs the cost of buysing something or someone to do it for me... I go for the latter. Plus I'd rather let professionals do their job well, while I go do something else, like drink beer or watch footy!
> 
> The OP - seriously I would rather pay $50 postage then go on a train ride and a bus ride in the middle of the work day to pick up grain! :lol:
> 
> edit: just to clarify I don't mean "I value my time" to be snobby and imply that other's don't... I mean it as in I put an hourly rate against my time - if I reckon something will take me 2 hours to do - thats $70 value! If I could buy it for less than $70 then I'll buy it.


If I used that theory then I could not eat each night. By the time I add the cost of ingredients, time spent prepping and cooking then cleaning the dishes and kitchen then include the cost of electricity, water, fuel to get to the shops, oh and time spent shopping to get the ingredients. I would be better off eating at a high end restaurant each day.
I get paid to go to work. Never knew I could get paid to live and get paid to do my hobbies. Can someone let me know who to send the invoice to? And do they backpay?


----------



## Bribie G (19/4/14)

I love Aldi but their beef is often a bit suss. Chicken is excellent but lamb and beef are sometimes patchy to say the least.

However I've discovered at Aldi the beef that God eats. Scotch fillet steaks in a pack of four. They work out at $4 a steak and with a few spears of asparagus and some brussels sprouts plus some baby potatoes precooked then fried / tossed in butter they are divine.

Usual comment is "you must be rich if you can afford to eat meat like that"

Well you are right. I'm ashamed of this extravagance, I'll just drive to Hungry Jacks and get a Whopper Cheese for $5.


----------



## skb (19/4/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I take it you don't make beer then?



Hey I am with Whitegoose for activities that are not fun I am not a tight arse I don't care about postage etc !! I think that's the point time is valuable when the activity is not fun, but when brewing I could spend all day I just love it !! 

My weakness is sadly the other way I am impatient and will waste money by driving somewhere too far or paying a little extra because it is available close bye.... Which is stupid, especially since I do the purchase and then do not use for a month !!! What makes this stupid is I really can't afford to do these silly things .... 

So I need to be trained better when we do find the AHB tight arse


----------



## Liam_snorkel (19/4/14)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> One day... You will shart.
> 
> And it will be somewhere inconvenient.
> 
> It has been foretold.


foretold? You're a historian. I've shat myself a number of times (as an adult) and no amount of undies would have rescued those situations. 
I maintain lukifer's point: dacks are superfluous.


----------



## Camo6 (19/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> I love Aldi but their beef is often a bit suss. Chicken is excellent but lamb and beef are sometimes patchy to say the least.
> 
> However I've discovered at Aldi the beef that God eats. Scotch fillet steaks in a pack of four. They work out at $4 a steak and with a few spears of asparagus and some brussels sprouts plus some baby potatoes precooked then fried / tossed in butter they are divine.
> 
> ...


Scotch fillet is my go to piece of beef. My wife usually cheaps out and buys the porterhouse to my dismay. She can't taste the difference but that's because she likes them both cooked till they make Lucifer baulk. Nice bit of scotch cooked quickly on the grill with nothing but a touch of S&P and extra virgin. Magic. I'd love eye fillet on a regular basis but reserve that for when someone else is paying. Only time I've really enjoyed porterhouse is when an ab worker brought round a well and truly aged cryovacced bag that smelt like a sewer when opened. But damn was it tender. 

Sorry, thought this was the rant thread.

Edit: to stay on topic both my brother and I were driving home from visiting the olds today. He was leading and pulled over before we hit town to let me pass. He wanted to follow me to learn my shortcut through town to save all of 8 seconds...So I took the long route.


----------



## Truman42 (19/4/14)

I had this for dinner tonight.... But I certainly didn't pay that much for it. Bloody damn good steak though.


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

Wagyu is for peeps who dont realise its the same as many other breeds of beef.

But hey, if u wanna pay that much for a dried out desert asian cow, all because they have good marketing, well im happy to breed Angus to pair with it


----------



## Proffs (19/4/14)

Truman said:


> I had this for dinner tonight.... But I certainly didn't pay that much for it. Bloody damn good steak though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christ!! We must shop at different woolies. Even still, $80/kg is heading into Kobe territory.


----------



## Linford (19/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Wagyu is for peeps who dont realise its the same as many other breeds of beef.
> 
> But hey, if u wanna pay that much for a dried out desert asian cow, all because they have good marketing, well im happy to breed Angus to pair with it


We too run Angus. And Angus beef is best


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

Linford said:


> We too run Angus. And Angus beef is best


Aint that the truth!!!


----------



## Camo6 (19/4/14)

We used to run Angus and Herefords and their crosses. Nothing tastier than a young baldie. (You know that's not what I mean)


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

Lol. I help my great uncle and he runs hereford. Cannot tell him any different. 

p.s. I know what u mean, penis head


----------



## StalkingWilbur (19/4/14)

I try to eat grass fed more than not, but sometimes you just can't beat a really well marbled, fatty piece of steak. 

Back on topic, I always head straight for discounted items whenever I see them, but I'm also frivolous with money. I guess that just makes me retarded, not a tight arse.


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

Yeh im not gunna lie, I breed a damn good steak, but I'll walk into ALDI and see 'Aussie Pork @ $4.99' and i'll buy a million cuts of it.



I Hope It Tastes Good!!!


----------



## whitegoose (19/4/14)

Not For Horses said:


> I take it you don't make beer then?


Haha touche.

I make beer because I love making beer, it's definitely not about saving money or doing things cheaply. Things like catching trains to pick up ingredients, in my book, are not part of making beer. Get it posted, save your time for doing other stuff! Worth the money. Likewise, making "ghetto gear" doesn't really appeal to me. Neither does building a patio, or a retaining wall. I figure a professional could build the thing in a day, when it may take me weeks and I would do a worse job. Worth the money.


----------



## Muzduk (19/4/14)

shaunous said:


> Wagyu is for peeps who dont realise its the same as many other breeds of beef.
> 
> But hey, if u wanna pay that much for a dried out desert asian cow, all because they have good marketing, well im happy to breed Angus to pair with it


And the same goes for Angus .....and it's marketing


----------



## shaunous (19/4/14)

Muzduk said:


> And the same goes for Angus .....and it's marketing


exactly...


----------



## brocky_555 (20/4/14)

what a race to the bottom this thread tuned out to be. You blokes better get a hold of your selves. F*&k I hope I don't end up like you blokes. There is saving money then there is wasting time saving money that could have been saved a long time ago. Just have a think what the saving has cost.


----------



## Greg.L (20/4/14)

whitegoose said:


> Haha touche.
> 
> I make beer because I love making beer, it's definitely not about saving money or doing things cheaply. Things like catching trains to pick up ingredients, in my book, are not part of making beer. Get it posted, save your time for doing other stuff! Worth the money. Likewise, making "ghetto gear" doesn't really appeal to me. Neither does building a patio, or a retaining wall. I figure a professional could build the thing in a day, when it may take me weeks and I would do a worse job. Worth the money.


It all depends on your attitude. I respect your position, but I can't stand paying someone to do something I could do myself. Part of it is all the hassle of making appointments, getting quotes etc. Recently I needed wine bottles from Plasdene in Sydney. I rang around getting quotes from couriers, they won't deliver to me because I don't have a forklift so I would have to pick up from the depot, blah blah blah. It was easier just to take the trailer to Sydney and get them myself. 5 hour round trip but less hassle. New cars are a hassle because I have to get the oil changed at the dealer for the warranty, big waste of time. Once the warranty is finished I can do the oil myself at home. I would rather have control of my life, not outsource things to other people.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/4/14)

I often will go to the shops to buy something I have wanted. When I get there I will grab the item put it in the trolley only to get half way to the checkout and pull out because I can't let myself part with the money. It's amazing how I can convince myself I don't really need it.


----------



## djar007 (20/4/14)

Dont fall for the wagyu marketing. Then back it up with an Angus plug. Haha. Seems ironic.


----------



## Camo6 (20/4/14)

The joke is people have been eating Angus for years. Angus, Hereford and Limousine are probably the most popular beef breeds in the less arid parts of Australia. And for good reason. Whether its Wagyu, Angus, Shorthorn, Limo or a combination of them all the best beef is the one that brings in top dollar on market day.


----------



## pedleyr (20/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I often will go to the shops to buy something I have wanted. When I get there I will grab the item put it in the trolley only to get half way to the checkout and pull out because I can't let myself part with the money. It's amazing how I can convince myself I don't really need it.


I thought I was the only one mentally ill enough to do this.

Cost and budget it in my head, no problem, can afford it, decide that it's worthwhile. But when it comes to the moment of unclenching and parting with the cash, bail out due to the cost. Even if it's something not that expensive. 

I guess because I've not long ago come out of a phase of wondering how the **** I'll pay the power/water/gas/phone /whatever bill and just paid off credit card debt that I ended up running up to get through, I still get guilty at spending money on something that isn't essential.


----------



## Truman42 (20/4/14)

I will always look at the price per gram. kg, litre etc and pick the one that's going to give me the best value even if I end up buying 10 kgs of something thats going to last me for years because its the cheaper option per kg.



> Yeh im not gunna lie, I breed a damn good steak, but I'll walk into ALDI and see 'Aussie Pork @ $4.99' and i'll buy a million cuts of it.


How good is the Aldi pork Rashers in smokey bbq sauce or I think the other is a plum sauce?? Bloody fantastic.


----------



## DU99 (20/4/14)

Like looking for reduced meat in the supermarkets.especially expensive cuts..deep freezer comes in handy then


----------



## Rambo (20/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I often will go to the shops to buy something I have wanted. When I get there I will grab the item put it in the trolley only to get half way to the checkout and pull out because I can't let myself part with the money. It's amazing how I can convince myself I don't really need it.


I do the same with internet shopping. Have something sitting in the shopping cart for a week, then just suddenly decide I don't need it and close the tab.


----------



## Rambo (20/4/14)

I was travelling in south east Asia with a group from uni, and one guy used to fill a Tupperware container at the breakfast buffet so he didn't have to buy lunch. I can understand this if you travelling in Western Europe, but not somewhere that you can buy a cooked lunch for $1.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/4/14)

Rambo said:


> I was travelling in south east Asia with a group from uni, and one guy used to fill a Tupperware container at the breakfast buffet so he didn't have to buy lunch. I can understand this if you travelling in Western Europe, but not somewhere that you can buy a cooked lunch for $1.


I had a mate I used to travel with, he would borrow money then forget to pay it back.
But if you owed him money he would hound you till he got it. Mind you he did save us a lot by haggling the prices down on transport etc.
Nev


----------



## Rambo (20/4/14)

Online Brewing Supplies said:


> I had a mate I used to travel with, he would borrow money then forget to pay it back.
> But if you owed him money he would hound you till he got it. Mind you he did save us a lot by haggling the prices down on transport etc.
> Nev


We must know the same guy.


----------



## MaltyHops (20/4/14)

brocky_555 said:


> what a race to the bottom this thread tuned out to be. You blokes better get a hold of your selves. F*&k I hope I don't end up like you blokes. There is saving money then there is wasting time saving money that could have been saved a long time ago. Just have a think what the saving has cost.


So... are you for or against saving money? Can't quite tell :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/14)

When I worked for Rothmans as a country rep back in the 90s we used to get paid a set amount for lunch and dinner when we were out on the road, it would arrive in bank account as a lump each month that came to several hundred dollars. Breakfast was assumed to be part of the motel bill so we wouldn't get paid for that. A very popular motel was the Golden Gate at South Gympie where they would do a really good packed lunch on the quiet and include it invisibly in the motel bill so heaps of reps would stay there. After a huge breakfast and good lunch, dinner would normally be a pie.

Built me a double garage


----------



## TidalPete (20/4/14)

Yesterday, after downing dregs of fermenter after kegging my latest CAP I started weighing out the grain bill for Monday’s brewday (my favourite Lime Time Belgian Wit ) only to find that my last few kilos of wheat malt had been invaded by weevils.

As an OAP I’m always on the lookout for ways to save a buck (sorry bucks! :lol: ) so spent an hour or so separating the weevils from the grain before storing & adding them to my Sunday brekky curried omelette this morning.

Win win situation here brewers what with weevils (mostly) gone from grain bill & extra protein gained to an OAP's brekky whilst waiting for his fortnightly remuneration. 

Seize the day I say! :super:

I remember the GG Motel Bribie. TTBOMM that's where the local women of the night hung out in those days?? Of course I may be wrong??


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I often will go to the shops to buy something I have wanted. When I get there I will grab the item put it in the trolley only to get half way to the checkout and pull out because I can't let myself part with the money. It's amazing how I can convince myself I don't really need it.
> 
> 
> Its also amazing how my wife can convince myself I don't really need it


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/14)

Pete: weevils, if there's no photo then it didn't happen. However don't worry I'll breed some up for your next visit. yum.

Local doctors surgery has a hedge of decorative guava bushes. I'm down there every day at the moment with an ice cream container picking the ripe ones. Locals don't have any idea you can eat them.


----------



## jyo (20/4/14)

I bought a couple of gauvas the other day @ $15 a kilo! Go one, Bribie, there's some coin there!


----------



## TidalPete (20/4/14)

Those bloody pluggers Bribie! 
I don't blame the locals for giving them a miss. 
My first & only taste of those bastards still lingers in my mouth after 60-odd years.


----------



## Jaded and Bitter (20/4/14)

I'm gonna try and call it - eating weavils. Tidal Pete and Bribie G tied Winners of AHB's Biggest Tight Ass 2014.

Congrats :blink:


----------



## bradsbrew (20/4/14)

Jaded and Bitter said:


> I'm gonna try and call it - eating weavils. Tidal Pete and Bribie G tied Winners of AHB's Biggest Tight Ass 2014.
> 
> Congrats :blink:


Well we knew Cocko would never take out the title! h34r: :lol:


----------



## Cocko (20/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> Well we knew Cocko would never take out the title! h34r: :lol:


Reported.


----------



## Yob (20/4/14)

I can safely say that Cocko is no tight arse....


----------



## lukiferj (20/4/14)

Cockos private life is no secret.


----------



## Cocko (20/4/14)

I have been known to make a 'whistling' when I run.....


h34r:


----------



## Camo6 (20/4/14)

Dixie?


----------



## bradsbrew (20/4/14)

Camo6 said:


> Dixie?


Is that how the younger generation spells it?


----------



## Camo6 (20/4/14)

From what I hear Cocko will take it whichever way it comes!


----------



## TidalPete (20/4/14)

I'm staying well away from this. :lol:


----------



## Muzduk (20/4/14)

Bribie G said:


> When I worked for Rothmans as a country rep back in the 90s we used to get paid a set amount for lunch and dinner when we were out on the road, it would arrive in bank account as a lump each month that came to several hundred dollars. Breakfast was assumed to be part of the motel bill so we wouldn't get paid for that. A very popular motel was the Golden Gate at South Gympie where they would do a really good packed lunch on the quiet and include it invisibly in the motel bill so heaps of reps would stay there. After a huge breakfast and good lunch, dinner would normally be a pie.
> 
> Built me a double garage


Did Dougie Walters do this too ?


----------



## DU99 (21/4/14)

Well for all you tight arses "master" have these on special (13.85) and get the gas (4.40) free


----------



## TheWiggman (21/4/14)

bradsbrew said:


> I often will go to the shops to buy something I have wanted. When I get there I will grab the item put it in the trolley only to get half way to the checkout and pull out because I can't let myself part with the money. It's amazing how I can convince myself I don't really need it.


Said no female ever.


----------



## pk.sax (21/4/14)

It has to be true. I get it when I find something dumped next to similar items or other brands. But when you find a shampoo dumped next to cookies....


----------



## Mattress (21/4/14)

shaunous said:


> I'm a diesel mechanic, so I don't wear the same pants twice. Weekends I will when working around the farm, depending on how thick the layer of oil, grease, blood and cow shit is on them.
> 
> I remember my mum telling me if I didn't wear underpants I'd get a disease and the doctor would chop my penis off. She bought me undies for every Xmas until only a few years ago. What a woman.


Been away for Easter, so a bit slow.

I have a favourite pair of bourdy shorts that I wear at home all summer. Probably get washed about twice in six months.
I have a favourite pair of tracky dacks for winter. Same washing regime.


----------



## jyo (21/4/14)

Mattress said:


> Been away for Easter, so a bit slow.
> 
> I have a favourite pair of bourdy shorts that I wear at home all summer. Probably get washed about twice in six months.
> I have a favourite pair of tracky dacks for winter. Same washing regime.


I hope you wear jocks. Take note, Liam.


----------



## real_beer (24/4/14)

We have a winner of AHBs Bigest tight arse, it's 'Funk then Funk1' and wins it with his post's closing comment: :lol: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79693-any-one-seen-one-of-these-before-gas-burner/#entry1165739


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/4/14)

Tight ass can also be measured with context. My Mrs. worked at a dental clinic where one of the dentists, who would easily take home a *couple thousand per day average*, came in 15 minutes early to use the milk (which was meant for coffee and tea only) to eat his breakfast. He also admitted to eating cereal for lunch and dinner too because it was the cheapest meal that made him full. Later that year he went overseas and took cup noodles around with him instead of eating out. No idea where he managed to get hot water from whilst backpacking?

I also remember he didn't even donate $1 when I did Movember...


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (24/4/14)

real_beer said:


> We have a winner of AHBs Bigest tight arse, it's 'Funk then Funk1' and wins it with his post's closing comment: :lol: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79693-any-one-seen-one-of-these-before-gas-burner/#entry1165739


Come on, I prefer the title "Bargin Hunter" or "Barterer Extordinaire"


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/4/14)

I think we are straying into another potential thread "AHBs biggest bargain"

I think there is a distinction between being lucky and picking up a bargain and going to great lengths to pay the least you can.

In Funks case - getting it for it for $5 is a bargain - "bartering him down" is a tight arse.

A few years back I picked up a March pump for bargain $15 .....the tightarse in me tried to get it for $10


----------

